# Michael's Halloween and Fall 2014



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was there today! So far... there is a ton of foliage, with a few smaller decorative gourds and feathered friends, an endcap of ribbon, and this...

It's a start.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You can always count on Michael's to have Halloween and Fall items out early. They know that crafters, teachers, and others (Halloween nuts like us), work on projects several months in advance and will buy seasonal merchandise while in there.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of Michaels' end cap, let's us know Halloween is on the way!
BTW Hilda, how are things in NEPA? We were just visiting Wilkes-Barre last week-end for a family get together, took over Pizza L'Oven.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks for the pic of Michaels' end cap, let's us know Halloween is on the way!
> BTW Hilda, how are things in NEPA? We were just visiting Wilkes-Barre last week-end for a family get together, took over Pizza L'Oven.


Hi Chris!! It is funny how an endcap like that just makes it all real. Like when they say 'Gentlemen, Start your engines' at a racetrack! LOL
Oh it's rainy here this week, but at least the temperatures are bearable. We get up to Wilkes-Barre at least once a week. I hope you enjoyed your family event!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I've seen about 8 different people post picks of that endcap...do they have anything else out?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I think I've seen about 8 different people post picks of that endcap...do they have anything else out?


Sorry. Not that I have seen. Just foliage, flowers and ribbons...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Was in Michaels last night... no more decor yet, but lots of empty shelves and bins ready for pumpkins. 
They had a display of kids foam Halloween craft stuff (no photo).
And this...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooooh, mache skulls.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

If you go to the merchandise sighting thread, you can see pics of the candles and candleholders that are out now.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

FYI...Candle Holders are 50% off. I don't know if this applies to all the Halloween ones that are out, but I got the charcoal gray skull on the 3rd shelf up on the right. This does not include candles. Their add seemed to be specific to a specific brand, that wasn't the Halloween brand, so I got a price check.

I copied this pic from the merchandise siting thread:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> FYI...Candle Holders are 50% off. I don't know if this applies to all the Halloween ones that are out, but I got the charcoal gray skull on the 3rd shelf up on the right.


Probably, since I know that they were last year before everything was out. That skull is yet another holdover, as they are prone to doing anymore, but it is still very cool.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Probably, since I know that they were last year before everything was out. That skull is yet another holdover, as they are prone to doing anymore, but it is still very cool.


Yeah, I was hoping the one of the left was a bone colored version...but it wasn't. I'm going to make a pile of skulls out of them this year...so I'll be hitting them up again. That whole endcap is virtually the same as last year with only a few design changes. I hope they continue with their foam skulls though


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> That whole endcap is virtually the same as last year with only a few design changes.


That was my thought when I stumbled upon the endcap of candles/candleholders recently, too. The skull in the middle of the third shelf up is technically 'new', but it seems to be the same style as the crystal skulls that Marshalls and such have sold for years now, just in a different color.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will have to wait till the monsters go back to school before I venture in Michaels but just the thought of all that Halloween goodies being put out on the shelves gives my little black heart a thrill!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Just FYI...there are a bunch of bird cages that are 70% off. I got a couple.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Tonight at my store they had an empty endcap with labels for plaster skulls and heads, like last year it seems. They also had an isle cleared with the labels and planogram out, so looks like they will have it filled by this weekend! Labels weren't too revealing, i saw the words "skull" and "Halloween" a lot, haha. It's coming!!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

My local Michael's was getting set for the Halloween shipments to arrive. I will stop by later this week to see the new Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

a lot more added to mine...lights, that village stuff, the books and other stuff...basically the stuff I don't want. The 50% sign that was by the candle holders is gone...recommend get a price check on the holders just in case.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Also, there was a side cap of halloween sock puppet and voodoo doll ornament type things


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Spinechiller, I took pretty much the same photo. Our nearest store had two long half aisle's like that set up, along with the standard craft island they have every year, and the island waiting for Spooky Town. The other half of the two aisles still seemed to have summer stuff, so hopefully they'll be Halloween too. If so, it looks like they may be carrying a bit more this year.

The one thing I did notice that I don't remember seeing before is the foam heads, and specifically the male foam head which I don't think I've ever seen locally.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've seen the heads before...usually get the female ones at Savers and Hobbly lobby carries both too.

I wish I had the talent to paint them like they are in that picture


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully they will have the Halloween stuff out next week. It's been really busy this week and last week at worn, I've been working 12 to 16 hour days.......will definitely be checking our Michaels my next day off, need that Halloween fix after all this work!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i was a bad ***** cat, boy no self control...anyone feel that way too....micheals...i went on and picked up a few things...check out the flowers and theres a gemstone spider...they are totally awesome for hair clips or such....also, anyone seen the glass skulls, i got two purple, they are in three or four colors....and the nutcracker witch, they also have the vampire, frankie...maybe one other, i was literally racing through the store while my husband was in another store..lol........found a neat tall glass container and they do have some potion jars....i think you can use them for a base, i just picked up two....i liked the moon label on one...........ALSO...they have alot of things now 80% off.....things you can use to remake, there are handled boxes that resemble luggage, gucci bags, that were 24 ish dollars for 4.........


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice mass of items there, screamqueen2012 The glass skull, in particular, is stunning.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

How tall is that nutcracker witch? I wanted the one Target offered a couple years ago but they haven't restocked her since. This might be a nice substitute.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

great haul screamqueen! love the witch nutcracker and the drinking glasses!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Just got back from my local one had a lot out. Here is the brouchre for the spooky town village. Nice items and most of them are lighted and animated, but out of my price range.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

They have those ridiculous pet costumes out....I just don't get it.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice haul, ScreamQueen2012. Love the voo doo ornaments.

-Kat


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Couple more from my local Michael's (Omaha, NE)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Many items are the same as last time, but I really do like the new crow on a skull. Thanks for the pictures, PirateDex.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Barnacles, I missed the skull crow and I was there. Must be obscured by me eyepatch...


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

how much is the haunted house boat? And can you post all the other pictures you have please? Also how much is the pet shop building? Thanks!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

also how much is the zombie eatery?


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

The haunted house boat I believe was $69.99. I remember that one because I liked it too. The rest I am unsure of. I can't check tomorrow as I have to go out of town early for a wedding.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Holy cow! It costs more than the trolley!?! :O Meh, i can use my 40% off coupons anyways! LOL! It just sucks cause it will be like 80 dollars for me cause i live in Canada!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you though!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you have any other pictures you can post of the village? and the items? It seems that your Michaels isnt carrying everything that is in the pamphlet! i called my Michaels today and they said they will start to set up the display tomorrow and it will all be done by sunday!  I cant wait!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, did you buy anything or plan on buying anything from lemax spookytown this year (only Micheals)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

*50% off coupon for Saturday the 26th only online at Michaels.com*


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im canadian so i dont get the coupon! &#55356;&#57219;&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I took a few pictures with my phone yesterday. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A few close up from those first shelves...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkins!















Outdoor decor. I am concerned. I LOVE those LED Trees and have recommended them in the past, but they are expensive, and I cannot believe they have no boxes and are shoved on the shelf like that!! Yipes.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Last pics I snapped of the little village display.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the photos. Our Michaels isn't quite that far along yet. I did post in some other threads about some nice candleholders I found at Michaels this week at 50% off. They are made with Mercury glass, and I got 3 items for around $10.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> View attachment 204804


The new spellbooks with eyes peering from them are phenomenal (black and white is my preference of the two, though). Thanks for all of the photos, Hilda.

Also, thank you for the coupon information, scatterbrains. If anyone misses _that_, I truly do not know...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Michael's will be getting an animated, guitar playing skeleton similar to what Grandin Road has. He sings "another one bites the dust". He's $94 but you can use the 50% coupon tomorrow on him.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome! I'm probably gonna buy that rather than the nightcare lemax building! maybe.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome photos Hilda! Can't wait to hit 'em with a 50%'er


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We stopped in our Michaels today. It's pretty much like the photos that have already been shown. At least it's coming out.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Shadowbat said:


> We stopped in our Michaels today. It's pretty much like the photos that have already been shown. At least it's coming out.


Same. Not entirely set up. Seems to be a lot of the type of stuff they normally carry. nothing great. I usually look for the foam skulls/half skulls and anything a bit creepier but IMO, they have scaled way back on good stuff over the past few years.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree. I used to get all of my Halloween scrapbooking stuff there as well (for a few years, Martha Stewart had some amazing products!) but sadly the last few years were nothing to be excited about. Does it feel like we get better stuff some years when Halloween is on a Saturday? I did think of a neat project to do using old tea cups and those jeweled spiders from Michael's. Hopefully my store is stocked up when I go later today with my 50% off


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Hilda said:


> A few close up from those first shelves...
> 
> View attachment 204803
> View attachment 204804
> View attachment 204805


Type O negative!!! MUST HAVE that bottle!!! RIP Peter Steele


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

I was told no photography allowed in the store so I felt like a ninja getting pictures of the guitar skeleton. The rest of the stuff is the same as the pictures above.

Sid


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, Sid, if they only knew how many people would see your surreptitious photos, they might encourage you to take more!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Headed over there today... I got a 50% off one regularly priced item coupon, so I thought I'd see what's out. I can always start working on my Secret Reaper gift!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

no foam skulls yet???


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> no foam skulls yet???


That is what I am impatiently waiting for as well.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just ran to Micheals because I so excited about the 50% off coupon. When I got there they had all Ravenswood items 50% off  I was with my mom(who does not understand my obsession) so only picked up the skull lantern. My store had these cool ceramic items.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I was told no photography allowed in the store


Oh my gosh! I'm in there a lot snapping away with my phone. That's weird. Is it posted somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Hilda,
It's not posted anywhere that I know of. The manager here's just a B with an itch so I just try to avoid her honestly.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Hilda,
> It's not posted anywhere that I know of. The manager here's just a B with an itch so I just try to avoid her honestly.


Ohhh Sorry. I never heard of that. Yipes. I just thought that by the time merchandise makes it to the sheves, it should be open to public knowledge. I know when I share my photos, my crafting friends hop in their cars and go buy things. LOL As do I when I see others photos! Nonetheless, thank you for your updates. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think stores will continue with that policy much longer. There are apps out now that allow you to purchase an item by taking its picture with your smart phone. Something out from Amazon, or will be soon.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> There are apps out now that allow you to purchase an item by taking its picture with your smart phone.


"Ah, @#$%... I did not mean to buy that!!"


Here is a better picture of what the (ceramic) spellbook trio looks like. The witch-topped container was on an endcap with two other styles (skeleton and spider), and all three have the same bottom piece; be careful carrying any, as they do not come taped together.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Sid, I always get questioned by the ladies in there, "may I help you find something" in a very questioning tone when I go there without my wife. Seems like unaccompianed scruffy nerfherders are suspicious. ..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our Michaels didn't have very much out yet as far as Halloween goes. So I used my 50% off coupon on Mod Podge!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Many times stores have the no photo policy because the competition comes in and "shops" the store to see what prices are, then goes and lowers the price in their store. You see it a lot in electronics stores like Best Buy.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

Did anyone happen to catch the price of the eyeball lights? I saw them and loved them but forget to check the price


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Many times stores have the no photo policy because the competition comes in and "shops" the store to see what prices are, then goes and lowers the price in their store. You see it a lot in electronics stores like Best Buy.


I did inquire and yes. They do have a no photographs policy and the fellow immediately stated 'So does Walmart!'. (I'm not interested in Walmart fella. Stick to the topic. LOL) I often ask in stores if I may take pictures, and have always been granted permission. This is actually very interesting. They pressed me for my name and phone number so that someone in public relations would contact me and explain their policy. GULP. Oh no. Here comes the crafting po po. LOL


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Huh, oh well, call me a law-breaker!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

And...

































Got a $29 white pumpkin with my 50% off coupon! Can't wait to break out the Dremel tool!!!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Hilda, guess the crafting po po will be posting us to take down this thread. Bye bye free publicity, that's public relations for you...scuttle the ship fellows...


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Craft po po! 

Too funny. Honestly though...if they only knew how many of us haunt threads like this one to see what's in store, and then how many of us run out of the house to snap up our must haves. Those dummies...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

PirateDex said:


> Hilda, guess the crafting po po will be posting us to take down this thread. Bye bye free publicity, that's public relations for you...scuttle the ship fellows...





HexMe said:


> Craft po po!
> 
> Too funny. Honestly though...if they only knew how many of us haunt threads like this one to see what's in store, and then how many of us run out of the house to snap up our must haves. Those dummies...


I know. Right?!?! I don't know how many times I've driven to town JUST to go to Michaels after seeing a photo on here, FB or on a blog. 
'scuttle the ship'... I am rolling!!!! 

EDIT: Case in point... I think I'm going tomorrow I see something I want in halloweenscreamqueen's photos above! Most excellent. Thank you!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Case in point... I think I'm going tomorrow I see something I want in halloweenscreamqueen's photos above! Most excellent. Thank you!


Double case in point. I went today to check out a few things that i had seen here as well...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hilda, you mentioned the W word, Walmart. I bet anything that is who they are worried about. Walmart is very predatory, and they sell many of the same things.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Hilda, you mentioned the W word, Walmart. I bet anything that is who they are worried about. Walmart is very predatory, and they sell many of the same things.


I guess I am blissfully unaware of these things. LOL I do have to say that the minute I asked, he blurted it out 'Walmart does it too!' It reminded me of my boys when one of them will rat out the other one just to get the heat off himself. hahaha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw something on her and am going to go to Michaels for it and the closest store is about 40 minutes away! Dumb policy. I know that Home Depot will tell you to put your camera up. When we did a remodel of the house several years ago, my husband told them that they just lost a lot of money and we went to Lowe's across the street to pick out all the things we wanted. Our contractor said that he hated to deal with Home Depot. We would take photos and text to each other when we were deciding on things. 

Someone should tell these people that we live in a world of cameras and social media. I think we should all flood Ellen with news of this. She will send out a crew to check it out and make them look like the dumb a$$ they are.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I guess I am blissfully unaware of these things. LOL I do have to say that the minute I asked, he blurted it out 'Walmart does it too!' It reminded me of my boys when one of them will rat out the other one just to get the heat off himself. hahaha


My two boys just look at me and say he did it. LOL They just turned 17 and 20. To be fair, the 20 year old was away at college for the past year, and now I know his little brother was doing more than I thought. Nothing bad, but eating everything in sight, and hiding silverware and dinnerware in their rooms. The younger one even told me his brother hid stuff in his room before he left to get him in trouble. LOL


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sure you guys know this... those who collect the little halloween town scenes, but I bought a funkin and the little pumpkin man at Michaels last Saturday and the lady told me that the Halloween town things would be really really marked down (50%-80% off) the day BEFORE Halloween this year. Both cashiers my husband and I talked to were nice and said nice things about our Halloween purchases... its a nice change from "Really? Already?! What are you going to do with THAT?"


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Was checking out the goods today and spotted these masquerade masks. Don't think I've ever seen them before. The arm acts as the handle to hold it up to your face. They look pretty good as is, but I can think of a few uses for them taken apart too.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stochey said:


> I'm sure you guys know this... those who collect the little halloween town scenes, but I bought a funkin and the little pumpkin man at Michaels last Saturday and the lady told me that the Halloween town things would be really really marked down (50%-80% off) the day BEFORE Halloween this year. Both cashiers my husband and I talked to were nice and said nice things about our Halloween purchases... its a nice change from "Really? Already?! What are you going to do with THAT?"


Yep I know the town goes on sake then but at our Michaels usually by that point there is very few if any items of the town left. :/ And yea I got a Halloween stuff already?? Really?? Today at Jo Ann's (brain storming a way to increase the amount of space I have to set my town up on and wanted to check a few things there).


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

spookytown king said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the price of the eyeball lights? I saw them and loved them but forget to check the price


I was in Michaels today and the eyeball lights are $9.99.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a call letting me know my framing job was done - I used the opportunity to ask if Halloween was out in the Federal Way Was store and she said it is. I can't decide if I should go in today or not but my phone app has a 20% off entire purchase coupon.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Miller22 said:


> I got a call letting me know my framing job was done - I used the opportunity to ask if Halloween was out in the Federal Way Was store and she said it is. I can't decide if I should go in today or not but my phone app has a 20% off entire purchase coupon.


If you live close to the store, I would hold out for sales and better coupons. If it is a chore to get there, then yeah use the 20%. A lot of there stuff will get marked to 30% well before Halloween


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I did inquire and yes. They do have a no photographs policy and the fellow immediately stated 'So does Walmart!'. (I'm not interested in Walmart fella. Stick to the topic. LOL) I often ask in stores if I may take pictures for my blog, and have always been granted permission. Perhaps they don't know they are suppposed to say no. This is actually very interesting. They pressed me for my name and phone number so that someone in public relations would contact me and explain their policy. GULP. Oh no. Here comes the crafting po po. LOL


1. You didn't actually give them your real name and addy, did you?! *anxious*

2. BITE ME, MICHAEL'S! How DAAAAARE we give you free advertising by posting pix! *disgust*

3. All the corporate spies are not whipping out cell phones in the store for all to see. They're wearing Google Glass. And you have noooooo idea. Feel the fear Michael's!

4. Walmart is hardly some Bastion of Moral Correctness. I don't give a **** what walmart does. 

Final verdict: My opinion of Michael's just dropped twenty points. This isn't good news for me, since I'm already giving Hobby Lobby the major side-eye. Time to buy online!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> 1. You didn't actually give them your real name and addy, did you?! *anxious*
> 
> 2. BITE ME, MICHAEL'S! How DAAAAARE we give you free advertising by posting pix! *disgust*
> 
> ...


Great response! Some very good points.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nightfisher said:


> Was checking out the goods today and spotted these masquerade masks. Don't think I've ever seen them before. The arm acts as the handle to hold it up to your face.


Very different from the usual items. I definitely like that design.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Scatterbrains said:


> If you live close to the store, I would hold out for sales and better coupons. If it is a chore to get there, then yeah use the 20%. A lot of there stuff will get marked to 30% well before Halloween


Not a chore at all - I just don't want to lose out because I wait. The app also usually has a 40% a single not on sale item - it doesn't right now for some reason. If I play my cards right I can also "slip in real fast" when out doing errands with my mom and somehow I end up with her buying my purchases. That's what happened last year at JoAnn's. It was pretty awesome

ETA: I will frequently take photos of something from a store so I can remind myself I liked it. If it's something I'm not 100% sure of, or if I want husband's opinion on. Or maybe I want it but am willing to wait for a sale or want to see if I can find it cheaper elsewhere. Or maybe I really want it but don't have the cash for it then. I do it all the time and have never been told to stop, in any store I've been in. But I did used to work retail and I know competitors do check out prices/product/quantity so I can understand and respect the request if made.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A lot more on these shelves since my last pics...









REALLY liked these two tin zombie signs.









And these fun bottles were not there the other day.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Now THIS is the aisle I was waiting for!!









OK maybe not this end of it.. LOL But there is a glitter loving H'ween person out there happy to see this pic. 









Ahhhhh here we are! I ran out of gnome skulls months ago!! Woot Woot!!















More goodies on the end. 















My cart. LOL Happy! Happy!


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Stopped by my local Michaels and they are SLOWLY putting decorations out. Come ON!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Hilda said:


> Now THIS is the aisle I was waiting for!!
> 
> View attachment 205935
> 
> ...


Thats the stuff I like at Michaels. Things you can use for props. They seem to have some different stuff this year, a bit more variety than usual like the chains/hooks. Thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I might have to buy a few hooks and reenact a scene from one of my favorite films, _Hellraiser_ Honestly, those are neat. Thanks for the latest photos, Hilda. 

Quick question: Are the lanterns that flimsy foam style again? I am hoping not, but expecting to already have the answer...


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hilda said:


> Now THIS is the aisle I was waiting for!!
> 
> View attachment 205935
> 
> ...


I was in our Michaels yesterday and they didn't have these out, went back in today and they had them out. I took pictures but you posted then before me.  My basket was not as full as yours because I went in specially for the ST coffin factory (with a 50% coupon). I will be getting more from this aisle next week with my next pay check. Figure I worked a ton a over time the last couple of weeks so I deserve to buy a bunch of stuff right??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I might have to buy a few hooks and reenact a scene from one of my favorite films, _Hellraiser_ Honestly, those are neat. Thanks for the latest photos, Hilda.
> 
> Quick question: Are the lanterns that flimsy foam style again? I am hoping not, but expecting to already have the answer...


I didn't pick them up. I'm sorry. I don't know how they are made. They look nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I need to go here this weekend I want all the purple and black stuff ok and skull stuff to


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I didn't pick them up. I'm sorry. I don't know how they are made. They look nice.


Not a problem, Hilda. Thanks for taking the time to reply. Like most here, I will be going back there before too long, anyhow


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Think I need to head here later. I love that skull mask! They seem to have alot more out this year than last.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm at Michaels now - the lanterns are foam - you can get better for 12.99


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Miller22 said:


> I'm at Michaels now - the lanterns are foam - you can get better for 12.99


Exactly what I figured... Thank you for the update on them, Miller22.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's what I found at my Michael's the other day. Was in the neighbourhood and figured why not stop in and just have a gander to see if I could spot anything to get the juices flowing better.

Those skeletons are just like the favourite Wal-Mart skeleton, but only 36"/3ft. Thought about topping my columns with one of those guys, perhaps?
Also they had dollar store quality white beaded Styrofoam skulls below, a good find with a couple varieties. With or without bottom jaws, and a couple different expressions. 










I apologize for the blurry pictures, I always feel like someone is gunna ninja up on me and give me a hard time for taking pictures of stuff in the store.










The dollar store quality skulls were priced at...










...I almost dropped in the aisle. $8.99?! That's far too rich for my blood

Lots of path markers and table top stuffs, accessory, indoor scene setting, environment building stuff. 










Lots of Spooky Town



















These mason jar drink glasses with different labels like "Toxic Tonic". I'm sure I've seen someone else post this as well










And lastly these giant plaster skulls, Frankenstein heads and cauldrons


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Love those big chains with the hooks! My Michaels store only had half of it set up when I last checked and I didn't see those. They mostly had dog outfits :| BUT I did see a bunch of really neat bottles and signs.

I love that I can always count on Michaels to get their Halloween stuff out super early  It's the most wonderfuuul timeeee of the yeaaar


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh the caldrin could be a blast to paint i need to get one of those drinking jars for work


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

My local Michaels only had a couple of pieces out. It looked like they were place holders while they are stocking. I can't wait for everything to be out.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Go to Michaels website. - there is a 25% off entire purchase coupon on line for sunday from 3:00 to 7:00...includes sale items


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

There's also a 40% off one item coupon! I used it to purchase their skeleton "grave breaker." It's normally 19.99, so I got it for 12 and some change. I feel like it's a good size, too. It's my first!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for the heads up on the masquerade skeleton mask! very cool! picked one up!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> There's also a 40% off one item coupon! I used it to purchase their skeleton "grave breaker." It's normally 19.99, so I got it for 12 and some change. I feel like it's a good size, too. It's my first!


I bought one of these as well this year!! My first as well. Super excited to put it out.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the witch / frankenstein / skeleton / vampire nutcrackers they have, too. I missed out on the last 50% off coupon due to being lazy, but I had a % off one a couple days after and picked up the witch. They're about 9 inches tall. I don't recall anyone posting pics - I'll have to stop in and get some.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The nutcrackers


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love these cool crackly pumpkin kits


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta get this bride lenticular


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Gotta get this bride lenticular


Oh, wow!!! I've gotta have that!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Do they have a big witch?


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

We got the bride & groom photos. I held off last time and while they were there this time, there were only 4 and that worried me. They're heavy and good quality. Husband told me to get um since I'd regret not having them more than spending more on them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I love the nutcrackers and am glad I already bought the witch as my area store is already sold out of them. All of them. My son wanted the skeleton so we inquired on if they would be getting more in since it's still so early. They told us now. That whatever stock they have in back for Halloween is all they will have through the season, and they only got in one case of the nutcrackers.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought this yesterday at Michaels to use on a Halloween wreath. It was a little less than $6 after coupon.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG, I called them first thing this morning to see if they had their stuff out and I squeed when she said "YES, we have plenty!" Hahahaha.

I only spent 28 bucks today, but I'll post pictures later  Some stuff was on sale and I had a 10% off coupon on my phone, good on sale items as well.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paint it Black I've got to have one of those skull opera masks. I have one pinned on my phantom of the opera board. It's like $30 for the same mask.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought these vampire fang flowers were super cool. They put fake blood or red paint on white flowers.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Paint it Black I've got to have one of those skull opera masks. I have one pinned on my phantom of the opera board. It's like $30 for the same mask.


Wow. I didn't know what a great deal it was at Michaels!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, here is one of the items I purchased at Michael's today. Been wanting one for a while now, and it's staying up YEAR ROUND. More pictures later


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Paul, what part of PA are you in?


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Couldn't resist this Dia de low Muertos cat!








Then I bought two of these for my fireplace mantel. All Ashland candles and holders were 40% off and I had a 10% off coupon for the final sale. Hooray.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> The nutcrackers


What's up with the vampire?he looks like an Italian waiter or something!Why does he have a mustache?lol.I don't really like these nutcrackers.The skelton one is o.k.I really like that skeleton countdown to Halloween calendar though.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Gotta get this bride lenticular


I hope I get anthor 40% coupon in the mail so I can use it on this.Do you know how much it was?Unfortunatly I can't use the coupons on there website because I don't have a printer and don't have a smart phone either


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't recall how much they were. Maybe $12.99. They are sold out in my store  should have bought it the day I found it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Was surprised to see the whole side wall filled with christmas items. I feel like they havent stocked the Halloween yet, but putting all that Christmas stuff out right now tells me that what my Michaels got is what were ever getting, nothing new. Its all the same stuff thats already been posted.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> Was surprised to see the whole side wall filled with christmas items. I feel like they havent stocked the Halloween yet, but putting all that Christmas stuff out right now tells me that what my Michaels got is what were ever getting, nothing new. Its all the same stuff thats already been posted.


Ugh, this doesn't surprise me. They do this every year, I even saw it at Tuesday Morning yesterday, and it infuriates me.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wanna have more fun with this and who you live with? put a prop in there and put a low light behind them and turn off the overhead......someone also made a plastic rolled body dexter style and taped it high on the wall behind the curtain so wehn you move the curtain, there she is....lol




ichasiris said:


> View attachment 207905
> 
> 
> Okay, here is one of the items I purchased at Michael's today. Been wanting one for a while now, and it's staying up YEAR ROUND. More pictures later


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wow theres the 300 dollar grandin road wreath right there....you know?



Paint It Black said:


> I bought this yesterday at Michaels to use on a Halloween wreath. It was a little less than $6 after coupon.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh crap, looks like i am going to have to go out and hunt and gather again this week...like i need too....hahaha
i like that cauldron alot



Crunch said:


> Here's what I found at my Michael's the other day. Was in the neighbourhood and figured why not stop in and just have a gander to see if I could spot anything to get the juices flowing better.
> 
> Those skeletons are just like the favourite Wal-Mart skeleton, but only 36"/3ft. Thought about topping my columns with one of those guys, perhaps?
> Also they had dollar store quality white beaded Styrofoam skulls below, a good find with a couple varieties. With or without bottom jaws, and a couple different expressions.
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

my husbands given me now multiple lectures going to stores to check out new halloween, its not all out by a long shot either here....and i try too get him to go do anything but be on my elbow....so hes here then pointing out stuff, did you see this or that, making me totally confused......i see that cool leather like handled box...i leaped on those on sale...



Hilda said:


> Now THIS is the aisle I was waiting for!!
> View attachment 205935
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Screamqueen I got the same speech from my hubby. Wait til it's all out and than choose your favorite items but I missed out on the Michael's bride lenticular. It's already sold out in my store


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

My local Michaels has 30% off on all Spooky Town and many other Halloween items from now til the 23rd. Not sure if this is nation wide but could be.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

.....I am trying to talk myself out of going to my local Michael's and snapping pix on every aisle in the spirit of "FREE HILDA!!!" Its a Hilda protest! And then run out the door yelling "MWA-HAHAHAHA,YOU CANNOT STOP ME!"

But seriously, I bought these two little LED candles dripping "blood" in there the other day, they don't look like much but at night, they look really realistic! I love them. I am going to go back and get the matching candelabra. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow [Monday.]


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to the local Michaels the other day and snapped a bunch of pics of everything, haven't uploaded them anywhere yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went into Michaels yesterday for the small coffin boxes but they were all gone 
Saw two large sugar skulls like the ones found at Ross but in different designs for $14 ($10 at Ross)
I really liked the Spooky Town Dracula mailbox, and the "Blood of the Undead" apothecary jar (perfect to keep q-tips). I'm sending my hubby to get the jar later this week and all of the small coffin boxes he can get from the store near his work 
Also the black "Wool of Bat" potion bottle is a different design from the one I have from last year. I'm glad I got it when I did


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been enjoying the Coffin Factory that I bought a couple weeks ago...it's keeping me good company until I can get the rest of the town out of the attic. The skeleton dude upstairs keeps losing his head though, the turd. I've applied so much glue it looks like he's wearing a neck pillow if you lean in close. Lemax sure does not spring for quality adhesive.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Michaels has a 20% off entire purchase coupon including sale items for tomorrow through Sep 1st. Check the website for availability.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I was able to get some good stuff for here... and a gift card at zero now.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I posted this in the What Did You Buy Today thread a few days ago, mostly because I couldn't find a Michael's 2014 thread at the time.

The cute little mason jar drinking glasses are pretty crummy. They're labeled as food safe, and "hand wash only," so I would assume they're not just for display. But when I did hand wash the one I got, the label immediately started to flake off. It's not like I was using anything harsh or scouring, just regular dish soap and a regular dish sponge.

I returned it last weekend, and even as I was pulling it out of the bag, the cashier just nodded and said, "oh yeah." It didn't seem to surprise her, which makes me think they've had a few of these returned.

It's too bad, because they're awfully cute. I'd love to have a better quality one.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

The funkins are on sale for 40% and then use the 20% off coupon to make them 60% off. Woohooo!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Michael's already has some Halloween stuff at 30% off & they are starting to move Christmas in big time. No large trees up yet, they've got the small table top trees out, but I bet the big ones will be up before the end of September.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a 15% off 'email exclusive' coupon for entire purchase including sale items!

More funkins for me!!

And maybe one of the witch hats... hmm... I already have one that came with my costume, just black with a buckle... debating on sticking with the plainer one or getting one of the ones at Michaels...


----------

